# Pittsley Predator Takedown For Sale



## 29er (Jan 26, 2011)

A few years back I was thinking of selling my Pittsley Predator Takedown bow. Ron made it for me prior to entering the corporate arena with Martin Archery and Hunters Niche. When it came down to it a sale, I couldn't do it. Well, now 4 years older, I know what inevitability is. Thing is that I don't know how to sell it here in the Classifieds though I have photos and many details that are pertinent. If any of you members sare to throw a 66 year old a lifeline and offer assistance, it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

29er said:


> A few years back I was thinking of selling my Pittsley Predator Takedown bow. Ron made it for me prior to entering the corporate arena with Martin Archery and Hunters Niche. When it came down to it a sale, I couldn't do it. Well, now 4 years older, I know what inevitability is. Thing is that I don't know how to sell it here in the Classifieds though I have photos and many details that are pertinent. If any of you members sare to throw a 66 year old a lifeline and offer assistance, it will be greatly appreciated.


Send the pics and details to me in an email: [email protected]

I'd be happy to post it at a couple of other forums for you as well. I'll leave your email as the contact.

Bryan


----------



## 29er (Jan 26, 2011)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Send the pics and details to me in an email: [email protected]
> 
> I'd be happy to post it at a couple of other forums for you as well. I'll leave your email as the contact.
> 
> Bryan


Sir, you are extremely gracious. That is certainly a generous offer.....I will ready the info/pics for delivery to you after Easter. You have made my day. 
Chuck


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

I bought a Predator from Ron about that same time frame in 1994 before he went to work at Darton. Quite a few members of Land O Lakes and people around Fenton also did when he lived in the area.


----------

